# Hello to all



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi to all of you from myself and Lexx my 4 year old male moggy pictured, telling me has wants to go the supermarket for some chicken and tuna.  

It is nice to final find a forum we can relate too. 

I am a great cat lover and have had cats all my life. 

We hope to be very happy in our new home here! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to you and Lexx, hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you very much. 

I am sure we will be very happy here. 

Meowwwwww


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will love it here. Glad you found this site. Lexx is a beauty!
Post more pictures


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lexx is one heck of a cutie, welcome aboard you two :!:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, I love you're username!  :wink:


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks DesnBaby

You have a handsome looking baby/cat. :lol: :wink: 

He or she?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello! i am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you dmcwlvssr

I love your photos of the incredible trio. How did you make a banner like that? please

I love the marking on Linx. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

baby26 said:


> Thanks DesnBaby
> 
> You have a handsome looking baby/cat. :lol: :wink:
> 
> He or she?


She, thanks!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there and welcome to the cat forum I'm HEYHWA nice to meet you :wink: 

-HEYHWA


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! I love your kitty's name -- very cute! :wink:


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re introduction*

Hello again to all

It nice to be back, after so long, you all know lexx, my big black 4 year old (pictured), however he now has a play mate. We would like to introduce you all too 

Gizmo, he is currently 4 months old tabby; we have got him from the cats protection, when he was 9 weeks old. I will post some pic's of him soon. 

However I have uploaded one pic of them both, click on link below for preview

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... puser=5668


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome back and congrats  , here's the picture:








Very cute!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome :kittyturn


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the nice welcome back to all and thanks for the pic DesnBaby


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome, baby26! I also love my cat so much! Some people call me a cat freak. :lol:


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome back to the forum, baby26!


----------

